
SHA-2: Very cryptographic. So secure. Such growth. Wow. But no one is using it - wasd123
http://news.netcraft.com/archives/2014/05/05/sha-2-very-cryptographic-so-secure-such-growth-wow.html
======
higherpurpose
Even NIST banned SHA1's use after 31st December 2013.

[http://www.zdnet.com/nist-makes-a-hash-of-
sha-1-ban-70000259...](http://www.zdnet.com/nist-makes-a-hash-of-
sha-1-ban-7000025980/)

It's the "infrastructure" providers that need to push the change here, if the
sites aren't going to. Use the "tyranny of the default" for positive change.
Web server software makers, browser vendors, need to push for this type of
changes, and not just wait around until the _majority_ of websites have
already _manually_ made the changes, before you make that change the
_default_. That takes too long and it's to the detriment of the web's users.

